# Hamster Pictures!



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

My robo hamsters- (ps sorry for the huge pics, how do I fix that?)








Pip^









Squeak^

Anyone else have hamster pictures to share?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They're cute!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

They are so cute!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks :razz:
They're really tiny too, the length of my thumb!​ (I have a small thumb)​


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Your robo hammmies are super cute! I love their names, that's very clever. =] My hammy is a teddy bear hamster named Captain. He is named after Captain Malcolm Reynolds from Firefly. =]


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I have 3 Syrians! Cupcake, Mr. Hammin and Sprinkle (the only baby of Cupcake that I kept). Sprinkle is super tiny for a Syrian, about 1/3 the size of his mommy. All his siblings were regular sized, and he was the only one from his litter to have peach colored bands while all 5 others had brown!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

I love Syrians! They have such beautiful fur patterns 
and Aether your ham is adorable!!!


----------



## jersmith (Feb 15, 2014)

haha love it so cute


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

How cute! I love hamsters!!!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

I love them too <3
They make such great pets :grin:


----------

